

Smart Hiring Tips for Tech Startup Success - maram
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeromeyoung/2014/10/21/smart-hiring-tips-for-tech-startup-success/

======
gamechangr
This may sound harsh, but this is a pretty worthless article. Essentially it
says:

"Find people, make a good impression, pay them."

You ought to consider deleting this.These are the kind of articles that make
people down vote you.

Best of luck!

